

Microsoft provided first look at Visual Studio 2010 and the .NET Framework 4.0 - habs
http://bink.nu/news/microsoft-provided-first-look-at-visual-studio-2010-and-the-net-framework-4-0.aspx

======
swilliams
Are there any specifics? The article only mentions fuzzy market-speak
buzzwords.

~~~
habs
should you expect any more?

